# Diabetes Event in Wrexham 10th September 2022



## himtoo (Aug 15, 2022)

The All Wales Diabetes Patient Reference Group is hosting a diabetes networking event at Glyndwr University on Saturday 10th September. The Flyer and programme for this event are attached . Tickets are Free.
Please sign up at Eventbrite or ring the number 07511 223523 to register.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 18, 2022)

Thanks for letting us know @himtoo


----------

